# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Avan

## nidhikutty

അവൻ
പലരെയും നമ്മൾ കണ്ടുമുട്ടുന്നത് യാദൃശ്ചികം ആണ്. ചിലപ്പോൾ അവർ നമ്മുടെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ തുടരും ചിലർ യാത്ര പറഞ്ഞു പോകും. യാത്ര പറഞ്ഞു പോയവരിൽ ചിലർ പിന്നെയും നമ്മളെ തേടി വരും. അങ്ങനെ എന്നെ തേടി വീണ്ടും വന്ന ഒരാളെ പറ്റിയാണ് ഞാൻ പറയാൻ പോകുന്നത്. 
പണ്ട് ഞാൻ കോളേജിൽ പഠിക്കുന്ന കാലം . ഒരു ആവേഷത്തിനു എഞ്ചിനീയറിംഗ് പഠിക്കാൻ പുറപ്പെട്ടു. അവിടെ ചെന്നപ്പോ പട പേടിച്ചു പന്തളത്തു ചെന്നപ്പോ പന്തം കൊളുത്തി പട എന്നത് പോലെ ആയി. ക്ലാസും അസൈന്മെന്റും ഒക്കെ കണ്ടപ്പോ എഞ്ചിനീയർ ആകാനുള്ള തീരുമാനം അബദ്ധം ആയോ എന്ന് ഞാൻ ചിന്തിച്ചു തുടങ്ങി. അങ്ങനെ ഒരു maths ക്ലാസ്സിൽ ആണ് ഞാൻ അവനെ ആദ്യം ആയി കാണുന്നത്. അവന്റെ രൂപം എന്നെ വല്ലാതെ ആകർഷിച്ചു.പരിചയം ഉള്ള ഒരാളെ കണ്ടേ പ്രതീതി ആയിരുന്നു എനിക്ക്. പിന്നീട് പല ക്ലാസ്സുകളിലും അവനെ ഞാൻ കണ്ടു. Maths പരീക്ഷയ്ക്കു അവനെ ഹാളിൽ വെച്ച് കണ്ടപ്പോ എനിക്ക് വല്ലാത്ത സന്തോഷം ആയിരുന്നു. സത്യം പരായല്ലോ ആ എക്സാം എനിക്ക് നല്ല എളുപ്പമായിരുന്നു. ഫസ്റ്റ് ഇയർ കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോ അവനെ പിന്നെ കാണില്ല എന്ന് ഞാൻ കരുതി. പക്ഷെ ഞങ്ങൾ പിന്നെയും കണ്ടു. SSD ക്ലാസ്സിലും DSP ക്ലാസ്സിലും communication ക്ലാസ്സിലും ഒക്കെ ഞാൻ അവനെ കണ്ടു. അപ്രതീക്ഷിതമായി ലൈബ്രറിയിലും ലാബിലും ഒക്കെ ഞങ്ങൾ കണ്ടുമുട്ടി. എല്ലാ എക്സാം ഹാളിലും ഞാൻ അവനെ പ്രതീക്ഷിക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി. അവനെ കാണുമ്പോ എനിക്ക് വല്ലാത്തൊരു ആശ്വാസം ആയിരുന്നു. വളരെ പെട്ടെന്ന് ആ നാലു വർഷങ്ങൾ കടന്നു പോയി. ക്യാംപസ് പ്ലേസ്*മെന്റും നേടി ഞാൻ ആ കലാലയത്തിന്റെ പടിയിറങ്ങുമ്പോൾ പിന്നിൽ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ച ഒത്തിരി ഓർമകളിൽ ഒന്നായി മാറി അവനും.
പതിയെ പതിയെ ടെക്കി ജീവിതത്തിനോട് ഞാൻ പൊരുത്തപ്പെട്ടു തുടങ്ങി. C++ ഉം java യും ഒക്കെ ആയി മല്ലിടുമ്പോൾ. ഞാൻ ചിന്തിച്ചിട്ടുണ്ട് ഞാൻ പഠിച്ച ഇലക്ട്രോണിക്സിനും ഈ കോഡിനും എന്താ ബന്ധം എന്ന്. അങ്ങനെ കോളേജിനെ പറ്റി ചിന്തിക്കുമ്പോൾ അവനും എന്റെ മനസിലേക്ക് കടന്നു വരും. അവനെ ഒന്ന് കണ്ടെങ്കിൽ എന്ന് ആഗ്രഹിച്ചു പോകും. അങ്ങനെ ഒരു വർഷം കഴിഞ്ഞു എന്റെ അപ്പ്രൈസലും വന്നു. റേറ്റിങ്ങും സാലറിയും കുറഞ്ഞതിനെ പറ്റി HR നോട് ചോദിച്ചപ്പോ കിട്ടിയ മറുപടി ഇതായിരുന്നു. "ഇയാളുടെ പെർഫോമൻസ് വളരെ നല്ലതാ പക്ഷെ ഞങ്ങൾക് എല്ലാർവര്കും നല്ല റേറ്റിംഗ് കൊടുക്കാൻ പറ്റില്ല. Normalise ചെയ്യുമ്പോൾ ആ ഗ്രാഫിന്റെ പീക്കിൽ ഉള്ളവർക്കു മാത്രമേ ഹൈക് കിട്ടു".
ആ മറുപടി കേട്ട് പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ എന്റെ മുന്നിലേക്ക് ഒരു രൂപം കടന്നു വന്നു. മുഖത്തു ശാന്തതയ്ക് പകരം വന്യമായ ഒരു ചിരി ആയിരുന്നു. എന്നെ പരാജയപ്പെടുത്തി എന്നൊരു ഭാവം ആയിരുന്നു അവന്*. 
അതെ അത് അവൻ തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു. കോളേജിലെ എന്റെ പ്രിയപ്പെട്ട ഓർമ്മ. ബെൽ കർവ്* എന്ന് ഓമനപ്പേരിൽ അറിയപ്പെടുന്ന നോർമൽ distribution കർവ്*. അവനു ഇത്രേം  ക്രൂരൻ ആകാൻ കഴിയും എന്ന് ഞാൻ കരുതിയില്ല. ഇങ്ങനേം ജീവിതത്തിൽ എഞ്ചിനീയറിംഗ് മാത്*സ് ഉപയോഗപ്പെടും എന്ന് ഞാൻ കരുതിയില്ല

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk

----------


## kandahassan

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## visakh r

:Hmmm:  :Hmmm:

----------

